# Poacher fest



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Every single person in this picture is a poacher! I sat here and witnessed small pups and flounder being wrapped up in bags. The two white guys-#4 and 5th in the pic were the most guilty. Guy on the cooler in the far right end of the pic had a 14 inch flounder in there. Those buckets had very small pups in them as well.

This was at the east beach /little creek jetties.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

shoulda called the fish cops (757)247-2265


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i was their earlier today. (no i didnt keep any fish, lol)

but were you there before or after the light rains passed through?


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

This was from 5-7pm, i just got back. 

Didnt have a phone on me as i was planning on getting on the water.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Definitely call the fish police!!! That's shocking to know all those people were keeping undersized fish. Recently on the piers I've seen less people keeping undersized fish, but if we don't stay on top if it all that could change real quick.


----------



## Halfshot (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey I did'nt the Number for the fish cops but now i do

Thanks


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

ah, i was there in the AM. didnt see a whole lot being caught.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*Man i'll tell you what...*

...i live right down the street (14th bay)...pm me and i'll give you my cell, i'll call Kevin Kroft, and there won't be anymore poaching...btw now that we've met, don't hesitate to give me a call, i'll even show you some better spots with less poaching...


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Its sad that ppl keep undersize fish and they wonder why the size limits keep going up. Its not hard to catch a pup in the slot, tho flounder on the other hand is a challange. Here in MD flounder have to be 16.5'' in the bay and can only keep 1 a day ocean side its 17.5'' but you can keep 3. I miss the 12'' flounder days.


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

*get a life*

commercial fisherman and feral cats kill more game than anyone in VA. Spend your free time helping All Gore and Gov. Mecpain.


----------



## ramp38 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would like to help Al Gore fish off of his new 100' boat. Maybe he could fly a private jet down to Norfolk, pick me up and we could discuss global warming all the way back to TN. We all know, talk is good, action is worthless.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Electrickills said:


> commercial fisherman and feral cats kill more game than anyone in VA. Spend your free time helping All Gore and Gov. Mecpain.


I guess he was in the picture!!


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

Every single person in this picture is a poacher! I sat here and witnessed small pups and flounder being wrapped up in bags. The two white guys-#4 and 5th in the pic were the most guilty. Guy on the cooler in the far right end of the pic had a 14 inch flounder in there. Those buckets had very small pups in them as well.

This was at the east beach /little creek jetties.[/QUOTE]

Just wondering how do you know for sure that's a 14" flounder? BTW, I'm not saying that these guys are not guilty either?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Electrickills said:


> commercial fisherman and feral cats kill more game than anyone in VA. Spend your free time helping All Gore and Gov. Mecpain.


HA HA, must have been one of the poachers.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Commercial Fishing*

Ever gone down to the docks of the Lynnhaven when the Pound Net boats pull in? You will be amazed at all the small fish that they bring in, but it is my understanding that they are alotted a certain percentage or by-catch. Makes you sick to see a bunch of little fish.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

togman said:


> Ever gone down to the docks of the Lynnhaven when the Pound Net boats pull in? You will be amazed at all the small fish that they bring in, but it is my understanding that they are alotted a certain percentage or by-catch. Makes you sick to see a bunch of little fish.


That might be the case, but guess what? Recs aren't allotted a bycatch. Keep what's legal and throw the rest back. I agree that it's crap, but if everyone feels that way, then everyone needs to get under one banner and go the route that FL did with regards to gillnetting. Bitching about rec vs. comm solves nothing.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Why does everyone want to hate on commercial fisherman all they are trying to do is make a living go to bull island, guinea, or wanchese and talk crap about commercial fishing


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

U not numba one hard tail!!!


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Mr Bunghole just write down the VMRC number put it in ur cell phone!! They are always over there cruisin around so they would be easy to get ahold of!!!! Instead of posting a pic of guilty people call VMRC they will get whats coming to them!! Did u say anything to these guilty people?? Everyone have a nice day tight lines and screamin drags!!! Oh yea new kent newbie u dont know whats ur talkin bout ONE TYME!!!!


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Some commercial size limits that are smaller than recs are flounder for example at 14" but most species that is not the case. 

Also 5% of speckled trout caught with pound nets and haul seines are can be under 14" (or is it 5% of the catch can be undersized speckled trout.

Red drum are the same as recreational size and bag limits 3 fish 18 to 26".


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Take the phone and make the call. I'm glad to see them here finally. I made 40+ calls in 05 and they never showed after 3-4 hours. I have stepped up to poachers in the past, but its not worth my life(too many with guns). The comm guys have there limits, fine. Don't especially like the dredgers though, I think they mess up the bottom to much. jmho


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Electrickills said:


> commercial fisherman and feral cats kill more game than anyone in VA. Spend your free time helping All Gore and Gov. Mecpain.



Yep, I have seen a recent surge in the number of feral cats walking off with more than their bag limit and over slot fish. 

Wow, really? That is your argument? Really? So with that said, the idea that employees of a retail store account for more stolen merchandise on an annual basis makes it ok to shoplift? 

I dont want to be a high and mighty fisherman, but the regs are there for a reason and someone much more informed than you put those in place. They are not there to just irritate the recreational fisherman, they are there to insure that the next generation of rec fisherman has something to fish for. If you happen to be one of those poachers and I am out and see your bucket filled with undersized fish or over slot, or over limit, be sure that I will be calling the fish cops (and I have my phone with me everytime I am out). 

Ok someone kick my soapbox out from underneath me.


----------



## Hunter08 (Aug 19, 2008)

When is the safety meeting?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hunter08 said:


> When is the safety meeting?


Huh?


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Hunter08 said:


> When is the safety meeting?



At 2:36 PM.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

First off let me say that maybe this was not the thing to do, but i didnt have a phone with me and was pretty p.offed. Yes i said something about them being measured and all that stuff. How do i know its 14'' as someone said. I do finish carpentry work and measure things to the 1/16 all the time. I can say this as well, i have been out there twice since this and every time i have been there i saw a tape measure being used. I have had three people ask me about the size regs on drum. 

I met another p+s'er out there today(sorry cant remember your handle) and its good to see some fellow board members abiding by the rules.

Lets not let this thread cause any further quarrels between anyone.


----------



## mrfisher (May 15, 2006)

Hey SGT nice meeting you today those same guys were there when i went back this afternoon doing the samething. It is sad to see this..


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Yall have no idea what the safty meetin is so.......dont worry bout it!!! hey chris u gonna head south w us this weekend or u goin hunting!!!?????


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes it is sad!!! But yall can make something happenin even if u see those guys out there call vmrc call em every ten min!! it has worked for me before so..... call and keep callin!! im gonna go out there tomorrow afternoon to try and catch bait i drive a black tacoma truck if someones see me and those guys are there i know a couple marine police that will make it happen!! so anyone gonna be out there tomorrow afternoon around 5 or so?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hunter08 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I "had" plans to do something else....But I see the weather report and now am second guessing myself. Maybe I will talk to you or newbee about whats going on, on the beach front......


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

I got ya man!! let me know something!! u should come on down we can drink some slimys!!! haha talk at ya l8ter man!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Just call and let them know that this is an ongoing thing...they will start watching the area...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Commercial Fishing*

I disagree with the comment about commercial fisherman being cold hearted killers. I have a commercial watermans card and it is by no means a license to kill. Any permits allowing the harvest of anything beyond the recreational limits has a heavy price tag. By the way if you are going to bash commercial fisherman just make damn sure you don't wrap those trash talking lips around any Captian D's.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats funny, My parents got food poisoning from the capt d's in downtown norfolk about five years ago. Had to go to the hospital and everything.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

damn got called out by the bunghole!!!!!!


----------

